# StarFox Chip Album



## Laffe the Fox (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey there, furry friends! ^^

Just thought I'd tell you guys here on FAF about a new fan-made album with remixes of the _StarFox Adventures_ music.
The album is completely *FREE* and you may download it here:

*FREE ALBUM DOWNLOAD:* http://bitfoxalbum.krystalarchive.com/

These are mostly 8-bit and chip inspired remixes with a little bit of electro and techno influences.
The album is self-released in association with the Krystal Archive and features some fine artists, (even a couple of furries!)
You may also listen to a short album preview here:

*ALBUM PREVIEW:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQwwvFOKAZg&feature=plcp

And also, if you like what you're hearing, new subscribers and watchers are always more than welcome!

*My YouTube:* http://www.youtube.com/user/LaffeTheFox
*My FA:* https://www.furaffinity.net/user/laffethefox/
*The Krystal Archive:* http://krystalarchive.com/

Thank you for your time. Enjoy if you can ;3


----------



## Lyxen (Apr 28, 2012)

so cool


----------

